# Awesome pic I took today



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

So it got really warm here today for march (in the 50's), and as I was driving past the local cemetary I saw a fog creeping across the grass. I stopped and pulled in and had to get a shot of it so I thought I'd share it with you guys. I was totally expecting a zombie to come shambling out of the fog at any minute :zombie:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow, what a really awesome picture. I love the age on the stones. You were there at the perfect time.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great shot! Very eerie.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Awesome picture and perfect timing!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice job, you should go back there sometime and get some individual shots of those stones. Great style and age to them. Maybe make and album in your profile, just saying.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Early spring is a good time to go looking for old grave yards and stones. The trees are still bare and looks like fall. A good project to get your Halloween blood moving.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Sweeeet. And not a single straight headstone in the bunch. That's an old cemetery.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Cool! Looks like a movie set.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

talk about timming, great shot!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Marvelous!! That shot is top rate!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

very nice!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's beautiful. I love the look of an old cemetery and the fog is like icing on the cake.


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Love this! I have a soft spot for cemetery photography. Have done some myself. Really want to capture some video with a scary woman in a dress sometime soon.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

great shot


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Awesome shot. Next time give me some warning and I'll make the zombie nightmare come true. lol


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

That is a lovely pic.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Cat_Bones said:


> So it got really warm here today for march (in the 50's), and as I was driving past the local cemetary I saw a fog creeping across the grass. I stopped and pulled in and had to get a shot of it so I thought I'd share it with you guys. I was totally expecting a zombie to come shambling out of the fog at any minute :zombie:
> 
> [QUOTE="Rania, post: 723469, member: 10535"]Love this! I have a soft spot for cemetery photography. Have done some myself. Really want to capture some video with a scary woman in a dress sometime soon.[/quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very cool.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

I love the different depths of all the tombstones that you can see (and barely see). Beautiful.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Would make a nice greeting card for Halloween!


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

You were in the right place at the right time! Beautiful picture!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Awesome shot!! If only my fog looked as good in my haunt!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Way cool. 

I also do some cemetery photography but I haven't bee lucky enough to capture fog in an old grave yard. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

People wonder where we get the ideas.....


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That is beautiful Cat, really a gorgeous setting and beautiful headstones. You were a beauty to catch the photo at that exact time... Well done you.

P.S. Put in in Uruk-Hai's calendar for 2014!!! (hint, hint)


----------



## Morticia (Sep 5, 2009)

Perfect!!


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

perfect!!!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:That is beautiful Cat, really a gorgeous setting and beautiful headstones. You were a beauty to catch the photo at that exact time... Well done you.
> 
> P.S. Put in in Uruk-Hai's calendar for 2014!!! (hint, hint)


Normally I only include shots from people's actual haunts but for a shot like that I might have to make an exception!! 

(BTW as a heads up I'll be putting out the call for 2014 photo submissions sometime in May/June.)


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*Wish my Haunt looked that good.*


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Perfect cemetery, perfect fog...


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

oh wow, how cool, I love that picture!! perfection! (would be great framed! )


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Man O man... that is just a perfectly creepy shot that gives me those little butterflies in my stomach when I think about Halloween


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

Wildcat said:


> Awesome shot. Next time give me some warning and I'll make the zombie nightmare come true. lol


haha I'll do that, it was such a spur of the moment thing i always look at the cemetary as i drive by and i saw the fog and nearly ran myself off the road in my excitement to pull in and take a picture


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:That is beautiful Cat, really a gorgeous setting and beautiful headstones. You were a beauty to catch the photo at that exact time... Well done you.
> 
> P.S. Put in in Uruk-Hai's calendar for 2014!!! (hint, hint)


Thanks pumpkin! I was more excited than a kid at christmas when i saw that fog I just kept thinking I have to get a picture of this to put up on haunt forum!! lol :devil:

P.S. AWww I'm so honored uruk-hai if you want to please do you'd make my millennium :jol:


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

Bone Dancer said:


> Nice job, you should go back there sometime and get some individual shots of those stones. Great style and age to them. Maybe make and album in your profile, just saying.


I'm definitely going to do that and all of those were right off the main road I was suprised to see older stones like that up front and center although I was very excited they made the picture that much better.

In retrospect I wish I would've gotten out of my car and taken some more close up shots


----------



## cyclonejack (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow.....That is exactly what I aspire to recreate every October. Perfect


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Too cool! Good job.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Dig it!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That's a great shot....!


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

that is very cool, coldn't have planed that any better!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

A great shot! Thanks for sharing


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

wow, amazing timing and everything.


----------



## Magic13 (Dec 20, 2012)

Looking for one just like that here! For pics ! Thx for sharing!!!!!


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Great pic! Usually when I see something cool like that I never seem to have a camera with me


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I agree with everyone...that is an amazing shot. Very impressive.

I am with Lizzy, I never seem to have my camera at the right time, or I don't have time to stop.


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

VERY NICE! Love that old cemetery!


----------



## stacey (Jun 17, 2011)

Great picture!!


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for all the encouraging words! I think I'll make a point on a gloomy day to go back and take some follow up close ups of the stones for everyone's enjoyment


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Where do you live that warm being in the 50s? Pro quality shot!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

LOL creepy!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Wildcat said:


> Awesome shot. Next time give me some warning and I'll make the zombie nightmare come true. lol


:jol:Hey Cat_Bones...if Wildcat does pose for you.....I'd be interested in seeing those pictures.


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

Lord Homicide said:


> Where do you live that warm being in the 50s? Pro quality shot!


I live in Chicago very close to Northwest Indiana winter takes forever to go away so once the weather hits the 50's we're all jumping for joy and it was March so 50 is a rarity around that time of year lol

and I took this shot with my phone no pro camera or anything


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Hey Cat_Bones...if Wildcat does pose for you.....I'd be interested in seeing those pictures.


haha I'll keep you updated! :devil:


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

Bone Dancer said:


> Nice job, you should go back there sometime and get some individual shots of those stones. Great style and age to them. Maybe make and album in your profile, just saying.


So per Bone Dancer's request I went back and braved the rain today to take some more pics of the individual stones. They were even cooler up close. I only have a few up but will be loading more as the day goes by Enjoy!

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1400


----------



## hazeldazel (Aug 2, 2011)

wow, that is a great resource! thank you! 

It's amazing how much the stones have weathered in such a relatively short time. The historian in me notes how many people died from the Spanish Flu in that area, looks like almost an entire family was wiped out in one site.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Those stones are wonderous! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Great picture.


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

hazeldazel said:


> wow, that is a great resource! thank you!
> 
> It's amazing how much the stones have weathered in such a relatively short time. The historian in me notes how many people died from the Spanish Flu in that area, looks like almost an entire family was wiped out in one site.


Yes I noticed that too, the more i looked at them the more these stones piqued my interest.



Hairazor said:


> Those stones are wonderous! Thanks for sharing!


Not a problem glad everyone is enjoying them as much as I did :jol:


----------



## Moondusted (Jul 11, 2013)

Your pics came out great!


----------

